
Show HN: Tech.pro – social network for tech - lrichardson
http://tech.pro
======
lrichardson
Hey, HN! Tech.pro founder here.

Tech.pro is a niche social network for people in Tech, with a focus on content
discovery and sharing. It's designed with blogging in mind, while also
allowing users to share links, images, Q&A, micro-posts, etc.

Our main feed (the home page) is driven by a combination of the people you
follow (your network) as well as the tags you follow (your interests). We've
been working hard to make the platform work well for the broad range of
interests that someone in the tech industry might have.

Inspiration for the site has come from many sites and communities that exist
today including HN, Reddit, Facebook, Twitter, etc. but take unique aspects of
each to make the best possible experience.

I'm eager to get any sort of feedback from the HN crowd. AMA

Some additional links:

\- Register + Video: [https://tech.pro/register](https://tech.pro/register)

\- Feed: [http://tech.pro/](http://tech.pro/)

\- Privacy Policy: [http://tech.pro/privacy](http://tech.pro/privacy)

\- Blogging: [http://tech.pro/blog/6173/getting-started-blogging-
techpro](http://tech.pro/blog/6173/getting-started-blogging-techpro)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
While I have a somewhat dim view of niche social networks (seriously, I just
joined a Trekkie-only social network, why the heck does _that_ exist?), I'm
going to give this a try, it sounds interesting.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
My initial feedback: The signup process is horrific. Asking me how many years
of experience I have with each skill someone on LinkedIn endorsed me with?
Literally just delete this entire page of the process.

Signup should be simple, you want people using your site as fast as possible.

~~~
lrichardson
Thanks for the feedback, and for trying it out. Was it clear that that page
was skippable, and that the years experience were optional?

I will take another look at the signup process. While I want it to be quick,
the onboarding process is important for people to customize their experience
and find who they know, etc. Definitely needs to be quick and easy though.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I assume there was a skip button on it, but it was a terrifying thing to be
hit with. Even if it maybe picked just your top five skills to ask you about
and offered to let you add more with a list or something. It's probably the
appearance of the size of the thing.

But some of the hyper-detailed profile options may be better to ask people to
add to their profile post-registration, so you can get people into your site
as quickly as possible.

------
jclos
I wanted to link the picture of my Google profile but the permissions you ask
are a bit too... permissive. It says it's for retrieving my picture, but it is
asking for things like managing my contacts.

